# Horn / hook couplers



## jim.perkins (Sep 17, 2013)

I have several Bachmann models that have hook /horn couplings, is it easy to change these to Kadee couplings.Just another point there seems to be lots of different types of Kadee couplings so which ones are best.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

If you go to the Kadee site, they have a chart you can go to depending upon type of locomotive and/or rolling stock you have. I believe most common is #148,,,,however, I have changed most of my cars to Kadee, and have used several different ones.

Hope this helps. 

God Bless

Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You gotta obey the Sarge. Check Kadee.

Replacing horn hooks is easy.
You carefully pry apart the horn hook draft boxes and
save the top. Usually the Kadee coupler fits the
horn hook axis. I have found some that had a
smaller diameter. I solved that by cutting the axis
from a Kadee draft box and fitting it over the horn hook one.

Most guys like the Kadee #148 because the coupler has a 'whisker'
spring for centering. The alternarte is # 5 which uses a
metal 'box' that goes inside the draft box. It also centers.
Either one works fine as a replacement for horn hook.

Other Kadee couplers have shanks of various lengths. There
also are drop, or raised shanks to make vertical alignment
easier.

One further difference I discovered last week...Kadee makes
a model that more closes matches scale of HO.

I always put a dallop of white 'graphite' for lubrication
in the draft box.

By the way, I save the extra Kadee draft boxes and spruils for use
in various scenic effects. A draft box became the controls
for my sand tower. A round piece of spruil became the
coupler block on a track end bumper.

Don


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

DonR said:


> By the way, I save the extra Kadee draft boxes and spruils for use
> in various scenic effects. A draft box became the controls
> for my sand tower. A round piece of spruil became the
> coupler block on a track end bumper.
> ...


I have to add to your list. I have used Kadee parts sprues for drive shafts when remotoring an Athearn FP-45 with an NWSL remotor kit. The NWSL kit's drive shafts weren't quite long enough to work - the Kadee sprue was an exact match in thickness and had the extra length I needed.
"never throw away anything"


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

jim.perkins said:


> I have several Bachmann models that have hook /horn couplings, is it easy to change these to Kadee couplings.Just another point there seems to be lots of different types of Kadee couplings so which ones are best.
> Thanks
> Jim


Are these body-mounted H&Hs, of bogie-mounted?


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

While you are fooling with couplers splurge and get an insulated coupler height gauge. It will set you back as much as a jack n coke but save you much trouble.

I bought a non insulated one and somehow it finds its way to short my layout constantly lol.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you do get the non insulated one, isolate the track with the plastic connectors. I had issues with an all metal bumper...oops!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Speaking of horn-hook couplers, I think i saw on the internet that there was a tool that you place on the track and it uncouples the hooks for you. Im not sure if it is made anymore (I doubt it), but I just wanted to know if it even exists.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes there was a thing that hit the downward facing sikes on the hook horn coupler to force them open.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you know what they look like? If so, could you post a pic of it?


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Go to Ebay, search HO uncoupler in trains. There are at least two examples on the first page,,,,one is labeled uncoupler ramps. Would post a picture, but don't know how.

God Bless.

Bob


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

does it look like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-HO-sc...875770?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51b370f67a


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not seen one in 30+ years, but I think that is it.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

That is one example. The other is a device that will sit between the tracks on the ties, and is moved easily from site to site on your layout without having to pull up track.

Bob


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Until recently, all Bachmann rolling stock took under shank Kadees. That would be #27, 37 and 147. That assumes nothing is bent or deformed. If that is the case, then you will have to experiment. 
With what is commonly called the Silver Series, then Bachann's would use the center shank couplers, the more common #5, 28, 38, 48, 58, 145 and 158. I always start with the under shank first. Three quarters of the time that is what is needed.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

As to why anyone would create a horn-hook coupler and make them difficult to uncouple is beyond me. The only way for me to uncouple cars with these couplers is by lifting them off the track and separating them..which is VERY unrealistic and time consuming


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

jjb727 said:


> As to why anyone would create a horn-hook coupler and make them difficult to uncouple is beyond me. The only way for me to uncouple cars with these couplers is by lifting them off the track and separating them..which is VERY unrealistic and time consuming


That's called the 0-5-0 switcher.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

0-5-0 switcher?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, 5 fingers. Same the as the HOG switcher (Hand of God)


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

oh, i get it now lol


----------

